# Severum requirements????



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

Hello guys im new in keeping south american cichlids. *** got a severum for almost a month. I did my research and found out that they should be kept in a slow, deep water. They are shy so I need to provide hiding places. Here are my questions...

Can i keep them with ramirezi???? i really want that cichlid so bad and luckily, I found a petstore selling one.
Can i keep severum in planted aquarium??? If yes, what are the available plant for it??? I planted a cabomba in my tank but it went out like a disaster. My severum is eating it and soon, you will see bits of cabomba leaves floating in the water :lol: however, i realy want to try having an aquarium in a plantd tank.
How do you know the sex of a severum and how do you breed them?
What are the compatible tankmates for them and recommended tank size wherein i can keep them for good.

Thanks guys! I am hoping for your replies. Thanks again

:fish: :fish: Rock On Cichlids :fish: :fish:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

How big is your tank?

Severums will pretty much trash any real plants. Mine constantly reorganize the plastic plants I have. A full grown severum can move some pretty big things! :lol:

They'll appreciate hiding spots, but they aren't necessarily shy.

A ram should work OK. Severums do best with other mellow fish and smaller fish that they can't eat.

-Ryan


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

a severum is as likely to eat a German Ram as live with it... it's up to the personality of the severum IME.

A planted tank is improbable with Severums... again, the severum will tell you.

Can't say that I've ever found them shy... I used to breed them in 3ft long 60g tanks, though 4ft tanks are a good choice. Males and females are best sexed by venting, though there are clues on the gender that one can spot. Males have more color, longer fins, etc. If you are trying to breed them, I wouldn't put much else in with them... it could easily have to come out after they spawn.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

males will have markings on the face and females have none:

not my fish below

Male:









Female:









I picked 2 very obvious examples, may be more difficult.


----------



## amazonfriend (Aug 15, 2006)

wow!

what type of severum is the male noted above?

it is a green severum. I have never seen one w/ that amazing color!!


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

amazonfriend said:


> wow!
> 
> what type of severum is the male noted above?
> 
> it is a green severum. I have never seen one w/ that amazing color!!


neither have I and I want some now.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

> How big is your tank? written by ryan R


My tank is only 15 gallons. I think I really need to upgrade it hahahahah. Is really a ramirezi okay with the severum???
My severum is a white strain one and i think it is 4 inches already. together with 2 synodontis greshoffi, I added a ramirezi. My sev chases the ramirezi I bought and now it has fin rot. But today I saparated the ramirezi with its own tank.

Planted tank not recommended???
that would be sad...  I recently put a hydrophilia in the tank and it is going pretty well. There are no signs of torn plants. I think my sev really loves me


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Ichigo said:


> Is really a ramirezi okay with the severum???


 as I mentioned, there is equal chance that the severum will ignore the Ram, and eat the ram. Flip a coin...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Well it's going to be kind of hard for the Severum to ignore the Ram in a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I wouldn't do anything 'til you get the bigger tank! :wink:

-Ryan


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

Number6 you are right. My sev tear down the hydrophilia i mentioned. Plenty of torn leaves float in my aquarium today.  And my ramirezi died huhuhu  anyway I still got my sev haaahaha. Ill just wait for the 75 gallon tank i had ordered. thanks guys


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

put the sevrum in the new tank and turn your little 15 gallon into a small planted tank and then you get have a pair of Rams in there and still have your sevrum.


----------

